# Packing up a 1987 cabby for a long period of time



## 19cabby87 (Jan 24, 2009)

Im going into the Coast Guard and im packing up my 1987 cabriolet. It has 107000 miles on it, Ive been having engine problems with rough idleling and it runs terrible. Im keeping it at my grandparents house and my grandpa is a vw guy too. I wanted to know if there were any major things I should do to her before i left. He is already going to start the engine every month or so. Any advice i will be happy for! 
Thanks


----------



## 19cabby87 (Jan 24, 2009)

please im happy for any help, i ship out in two weeks and dont want her hurt because i didnt do something!


----------



## BMW Killa (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: (19cabby87)*

how long will it be stored for?
years, or months?
Will it be inside or outside?


----------



## 19cabby87 (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Packing up a 1987 cabby for a long period of time (19cabby87)*

it will be outside and until Im out in four years since it will be at my grandfathers house he will be able to do needed work to her thanks!


----------



## BMW Killa (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: (BMW Killa)*

The best thing that could be done to it is if someone could drive it once a week or month and maintain it as it if were still driven. Just ask you granpa to run to the store with it once a month. Keep fluids circulating everywhere and all the systems from just sitting. AC, tires, oil. Anything with rubber can dry out to the point of leaking in 4 years.


----------



## 19cabby87 (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: (BMW Killa)*

thanks dude


----------



## BMW Killa (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: (19cabby87)*

No problem...You can probably get more info head on the car lounge for more tips


----------

